# 500 gallon build.lp tank



## barrelcooker (Jun 15, 2016)

20160614_155339.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Jun 15, 2016


















20160614_155323.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Jun 15, 2016





 
Yep looking for a welder that will "get the job done"
And dementions for my fb. Was thinking cylinder 30x30. Insulated?


----------



## barrelcooker (Jun 26, 2016)

Got this tank for 100$ and I love to cook and sell BBQ on the side. It's 500 gallon I have another 500gallon tank and was wondering if I should use that for my fb. Just cut it down and weld it.













image.jpeg



__ barrelcooker
__ Jun 26, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ barrelcooker
__ Jun 26, 2016





I'm thinking duel 6 inch stacks will work just fine at grate level.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm not a welder myself, but I came across this thread which has all the calculations I think you need. 

 daveomak
 is one of the build gurus who would probably be the guy to check with if the link doesn't get you what you need. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/reverse-flow-smoker-how-to-calculate-build-tutorial

Can't wait To see how it comes out! Good luck!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 26, 2016)

A single 10" stack about 35" above the CC will work well...

I'm a fan of rectangular fire boxes...  easier fit up... easier doors...  easier air inlets...  easier ash dumps...  and the RF is lower in the CC for more grate area....

Stack ideas....













Stackideas.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 26, 2016


----------



## barrelcooker (Jul 1, 2016)

I have a pipe  6 1/2 inch diameter about 5 feet long exactly . Would 2 smoke stack work of this size. 













image.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Jul 1, 2016


----------



## barrelcooker (Jul 1, 2016)

image.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Jul 1, 2016





O


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm curious too!


----------



## barrelcooker (Jul 2, 2016)

This will be an offset smoker.  I need to find what my fb will be made out of. I have 4 ideas. A 120gallon ish fuel oil tank 44x 27 oval . A 85 gallon water pressure tank 44x 27tank 1/8th inch . A 500 gallon lp tank cut down to size for the firebox 37x36 . Or make one out of 1/4 inch steel 36x36x36... on another note will a singe 6.5 inch smoke stack work.













20160630_113208.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Jul 2, 2016


----------



## barrelcooker (Sep 14, 2016)

Been a while since i posted.  So i picked up a lincoln welder.  And started on my smoker.... first was to cut the doors out the first do
or was cut with an angle grinder. And finished with a sawzall. 













20160909_155858.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Sep 14, 2016





 I made the handles and hinges for it from 1/2" bar stock.


----------



## barrelcooker (Sep 14, 2016)

I cut the doors out they might be a little heavy.













20160910_223922.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Sep 14, 2016


















20160910_223909.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Sep 14, 2016


----------



## barrelcooker (Sep 14, 2016)

I figured i would need some counterweights. door stoppers













20160914_081937.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Sep 14, 2016


















20160914_081915.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Sep 14, 2016


----------



## ahumadora (Sep 15, 2016)

I am starting a 500 Gallon as well.

I cut the doors 225mm from 12 o'clock and 75mm below 3 o'clock to lower the door weight and get 3 racks in there.

1/2" bar stock maybe a little on the weak side and constantly beend out of alignment with a door of that weight.

my 2 pesos













IMG-20160912-WA0046.jpg



__ ahumadora
__ Sep 15, 2016


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 15, 2016)

I used 1/2 of a 250 gallon tank for my firebox on my 500 gallon tank build. I did insulate it. 













image.jpeg



__ smokin peachey
__ Sep 15, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin peachey
__ Sep 15, 2016






Are you going to use a water pan?
I made my water pan so it can be filled from the outside so you can fill it easily while cooking. 













image.jpeg



__ smokin peachey
__ Sep 15, 2016


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 17, 2016)

Looking good! Awesome innovation for filling the water pan!


----------



## barrelcooker (Sep 20, 2016)

My only concern is how big my fb will be its a 24 inch tank about 4 feet long.


----------



## barrelcooker (Sep 20, 2016)

R













20160919_054823.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Sep 20, 2016


----------



## barrelcooker (Sep 20, 2016)

Smokin Peachey said:


> I used 1/2 of a 250 gallon tank for my firebox on my 500 gallon tank build. I did insulate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is a really neat idea


----------



## barrelcooker (Sep 20, 2016)

I had an idea on gravity feeding water in like a cats water feeder.


----------



## barrelcooker (Sep 20, 2016)

Any ideas on a water greese catching system for offset smokers.


----------



## tiggyt (Sep 20, 2016)

You could turn your reverse flow plate into a water pan/ grease cather. That's how my smoker works. Be warned it sucks cleaning it out  I put my sludge in old bottles and take to a recycle plant monthly


----------



## barrelcooker (Oct 4, 2016)

Not sure whoes out there its coming along.













20161004_024044.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Oct 4, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Oct 4, 2016)

468 folks have viewed your build....   Lookin' better.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

You might think about cutting out that hunk of iron that's hanging down in front of the FB/CC opening...   Could really screw up the flow of heat..


----------



## barrelcooker (Oct 15, 2016)

I did order some 2" ceramic wool i got 13 feet of it. Its going around the firebox any have any ideas on how thick the sheet metal should be over it. ?













20161008_165714.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Oct 15, 2016


















20161011_200636.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Oct 15, 2016


















20161011_195902.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Oct 15, 2016


----------



## betaboy (Oct 15, 2016)

Not a lot of help here, but I'm watching! Starting to take some good shape!


----------



## ahumadora (Oct 15, 2016)

Just use 18 guage sheetmetal. No need to go heavy. Paint the inside of it with high heat paint, so it does not sweat and rust.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 16, 2016)

Did you put a deflector plate in between your fire box and cook chamber?

Your smoker is looking good.


----------



## barrelcooker (Oct 20, 2016)

20161018_072257.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Oct 20, 2016


















20161018_071717.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Oct 20, 2016





Insulation  should work awsome. I used sections of sheet steel 18 gauge. We'll see how hot it gets on the surface. Not done yet still have to cover th backside of the fb.


----------



## barrelcooker (Oct 25, 2016)

Just got some nice castors to go on the bottem so i can push it ou of the garage. I was going to put it on a tandem axel later down the road.
2 big red 8x2s from tractor supply.













20161022_115944.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Oct 25, 2016


















20161022_115831.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Oct 25, 2016


















20161018_072221.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Oct 25, 2016


----------



## barrelcooker (Jan 30, 2017)

Couldnt wait. I fired it up before winter. Brisket wings turkeys ribs chops whole chickens. Seasoned with many pounds.













20161124_130346.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Jan 30, 2017


















20161124_110909.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Jan 30, 2017


















20161121_133752.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Jan 30, 2017


















20161119_152831.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Jan 30, 2017


















20161114_102702.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Jan 30, 2017


















20161107_163434.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Jan 30, 2017


















20161107_163407.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Jan 30, 2017


----------



## barrelcooker (Jan 30, 2017)

Insulation works so  well i can place my hand atop the firebox without burn. Its lower than skin temp.


----------

